# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Scontrino fiscale parlante

## LucZan

Negozio di ferramenta al dettaglio emette, al posto della fattura, scontrino fiscale parlante con la dicitura "ferramenta" e l'importo totale (senza evidenziazione dell'IVA). Lo stesso è integrato con il codice fiscale dell'impresa acquirente. 
Dal punto di vista fiscale, chiedo conferma se: 
Il documento è idoneo ai fini della deducibilità delle imposte sui redditi, pur non essendo indicata chiaramente la natura e quantità dei beni acquistati ? 
In caso affermativo, riguardo l'iva si perde il diritto alla detrazione diventando essa stessa una parte del costo totale, deducibile ai fini delle imposte dirette ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Rispondo con ordine: 
1) Il documento NON è idoneo ai fini della deducibilità delle imposte sui redditi, per la quale è necessaria la fattura; 
2) L'iva è altrettanto indetraibile. 
saluti   

> Negozio di ferramenta al dettaglio emette, al posto della fattura, scontrino fiscale parlante con la dicitura "ferramenta" e l'importo totale (senza evidenziazione dell'IVA). Lo stesso è integrato con il codice fiscale dell'impresa acquirente. 
> Dal punto di vista fiscale, chiedo conferma se: 
> Il documento è idoneo ai fini della deducibilità delle imposte sui redditi, pur non essendo indicata chiaramente la natura e quantità dei beni acquistati ? 
> In caso affermativo, riguardo l'iva si perde il diritto alla detrazione diventando essa stessa una parte del costo totale, deducibile ai fini delle imposte dirette ?

----------


## Tetsuo

> Rispondo con ordine: 
> 1) Il documento NON è idoneo ai fini della deducibilità delle imposte sui redditi, per la quale è necessaria la fattura; 
> 2) L'iva è altrettanto indetraibile. 
> saluti

  Caro collega, 
in questo caso non sono d'accordo.
Il documento descritto è contestabile ai fini fiscali solo in quanto non specifica i beni o le prestazioni.
Uno scontrino parlante con l'indicazione dei beni è documento fiscalmente valido e consente la detrazione dell'iva. 
Allego articolo dell'epoca ( un po lungo spero non sia un problema):   
Nuove norme sullo scontrino fiscale: le opportunità 
	Il 21 Febbraio 1997 è entrato in vigore il Decreto 696/96 che introduce numerose novità nelle norme che regolano la certificazione delle vendite nei negozi al dettaglio, anche a seguito della eliminazione delle bolle di accompagnamento.
	Molti esperti di problemi fiscali, pur riconoscendo effettive semplificazioni, lamentano il fatto che lo scontrino "parlante", una delle novità di cui parleremo, è impossibile da emettere con gli attuali registratori di cassa. Probabilmente trascurano il fatto che un normale registratore di cassa collegato a un personal computer è in grado già oggi di fare cose inizialmente non previste, perchè può contare su una notevole dose di flessibilità e intelligenza. Senza contare che un PC con programmi adeguati può emettere ricevute fiscali, fatture immediate e documenti di trasporto (DDT), documenti che ora possono sostituire lo scontrino fiscale. *Nel decreto 696/96 sono state infatti introdotte due varianti di documenti già in uso: lo scontrino "parlante" o documentale e il DDT "integrato con i corrispettivi". Il primo deve riportare, oltre ai soliti dati, il codice fiscale del cliente e la descrizione del prodotto o del servizio (esempio: va bene MODEM EST., non va bene DIPART.1). Il secondo, oltre alle generalità del cliente e alla descrizione e quantità dei prodotti o servizi, deve riportare prezzo, importo ed il totale generale.*
	Ma andiamo con ordine e introduciamo le nuove norme, tenendo conto che, il nostro punto di vista è quello della gestione del negozio e non una analisi tecnica della legge.
	Lo scontrino può essere sostituito da documenti di trasporto integrati con i corrispettivi, da ricevute fiscali e da fatture immediate, ora senza alcun obbligo di opzione preventiva. Per i negozi si apre la possibilità, in verità piuttosto teorica e non priva di svantaggi, di eliminare completamente gli ultimi documenti fiscali: ricevute e specialmente scontrini fiscali. A differenza di questi ultimi, in presenza di un errore, le fatture immediate o i DDT integrati con i corrispettivi hanno il vantaggio di poter essere corretti e ristampati senza lasciare traccia, in quanto non esiste più la numerazione obbligatoria dei singoli moduli da parte delle tipografie autorizzate. Emettere fatture immediate o riepilogative è ora più attraente anche perchè non è necessario utilizzare costosi moduli fiscali in carta chimica a doppia copia (Fattura e DDT devono ancora accompagnare la merce).
	I programmi più evoluti permettono di personalizzare facilmente il tracciato di stampa dei documenti e di inserire elementi grafici, marchi o altre immagini. Con normali stampanti a getto o laser, forniscono risultati professionali, senza spendere milioni in moduli continui e permettono di adeguarsi facilmente a nuove esigenze o normative.
	Oltre alle aziende, anche i clienti con una attività in proprio saranno contenti di ricevere una fattura al posto dello scontrino perchè potranno scaricare certi acquisti dai loro redditi. Con i migliori gestionali per i negozi la velocità di queste operazioni rimane accettabile perchè prevedono luso di lettori ottici, sia collegati in emulazione di tastiera, che portatili (questi ultimi insostituibili nelle operazioni di inventario di magazzino). *Lo scontrino può sostituire ricevute fiscali e fatture ai fini della documentazione delle spese, ed inoltre essere riepilogato in un'unica fattura a fine mese, a patto che sia "parlante" e cioè che le descrizioni dei prodotti e servizi siano dettagliate e sia riportato il codice fiscale del cliente.*
	Gli scontrini sono più veloci e costano molto meno delle ricevute fiscali pre-numerate su carta chimica in doppia copia e delle fatture immediate, queste ultime su carta semplice, ma con l'onere della registrazione in contabilità. *I nuovi scontrini parlanti consentono una modalità di fatturazione riepilogativa più diretta, economica e pratica delle precedenti (non occorre alcun documento di accompagnamento), caratteristica molto interessante specialmente per clienti professionali che possono recuperare l'IVA su acquisti inerenti la loro attività. Inoltre, nel caso di clienti interessati solo a poter dedurre la spesa, consentono di evitare la fatturazione stessa e l'aggravio della registrazione in contabilità.*
	Per i registratori di cassa il risultato è di pareggio, perchè gli esoneri introdotti dal Dpr 696/96 riguardano categorie davvero marginali e solo gli esercizi più piccoli possono essere interessati ad utilizzare le ricevute fiscali al posto dei più veloci ed economici scontrini. Non è poi pensabile che un negoziante emetta solo fatture perchè, oltre ad essere poco credibile, richiedono più tempo nell'emissione e nella registrazione in contabilità. Qualche cliente, inoltre, potrebbe non gradire di dover dare nome, cognome e indirizzo per lacquisto di qualche CD ROM.
	Per i gestionali collegati alle casse è vittoria piena. Se si gestiscono migliaia di prodotti e numerosi clienti, è praticamente impossibile produrre scontrini "parlanti" senza un PC a monte. A parte le descrizioni dettagliate di prodotti e servizi, digitare alla cassa sotto dettatura e senza errori il codice fiscale del cliente, è davvero un'impresa in quanto i caratteri alfabetici, quando disponibili, richiedono acrobazie con la tastiera. Per i clienti abituali la perdita di tempo è addirittura intollerabile, mentre invece con un software specifico è possibile riconoscerli con un breve codice manuale o con la lettura di un codice a barre da una Fidelity Card, a cui potrebbero essere legati anche altri vantaggi.
	Per quanto riguarda le fatture immediate e i DDT integrati con i corrispettivi, un negozio di medie dimensioni non può pensare di compilarli a mano, sia per motivi di rapidità che di immagine.
	La fattura riepilogativa di più scontrini, comoda per il cliente e per il commerciante poichè riduce al minimo le registrazioni contabili, è difficile da realizzare manualmente quando sono in gioco diversi acquisti nell'arco del mese e diversi clienti. Inoltre emettere ogni volta lo scontrino, anche per importi limitati, facilita l'incasso immediato senza altri aggravi, e la fatturazione riepilogativa è completamente automatica.
	Abbiamo esaminato alcune nuove opportunità che il decreto 696/96 e un sistema gestionale per negozi consentono di cogliere. Va ricordato che il controllo costante della propria attività, l'individuazione dei punti deboli del proprio assortimento e il miglioramento dello stesso, la riduzione del capitale investito in merce, la velocità e l'immagine di efficienza offerta alla clientela, tanto per fare solo alcuni esempi, sono fattori ancora più importanti per decidere linvestimento in un software specializzato. Se poi la cassa che utilizzate è già predisposta al collegamento, l'investimento si riduce ulteriormente.
	L'unico alibi che Vi resta per rimandare l'automazione del negozio è il tempo necessario per inserire i dati a computer la prima volta (in seguito sono necessari solo dei piccoli aggiornamenti), ma è possibile fare questo lavoro un po' alla volta nelle ore di minore affluenza. Per abbreviare i tempi di partenza si può ricorrere all'aiuto di figli, parenti o studenti. Quando comincerete ad usare il computer, scommetto che Vi pentirete di non averlo fatto prima.

----------


## LucZan

In effetti il dubbio mi &#232; sorto in quanto, a questo punto, mi domando a cosa serve uno scontrino fiscale integrato con il codice fiscale del cliente (codice fiscale e non partita iva) emesso da un ferramenta (e non ad esempio da una farmacia: in questo caso al fine di documentare, quali oneri deducibili, le spese mediche nell'Unico).
Altri casi recenti: il costo di ricarica cellulare normalmente documentato da fattura di acquisto, da qualche mese viene documentato da uno scontrino fiscale parlante integrato con il codice fiscale del cliente impresa, con la descrizione: "ricarica cellulare".

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per citare l'articolo bastava il link  :Smile:   
Ricordo questo articolo; nel caso illustrato dall'utente non si tratta di scontrino parlante, però, mancando di descrizione analitica dei beni o servizi acquistati, no ? 
ciao   

> Caro collega, 
> in questo caso non sono d'accordo.
> Il documento descritto è contestabile ai fini fiscali solo in quanto non specifica i beni o le prestazioni.
> Uno scontrino parlante con l'indicazione dei beni è documento fiscalmente valido e consente la detrazione dell'iva. 
> Allego articolo dell'epoca ( un po lungo spero non sia un problema):   
> Nuove norme sullo scontrino fiscale: le opportunità 
> 	Il 21 Febbraio 1997 è entrato in vigore il Decreto 696/96 che introduce numerose novità nelle norme che regolano la certificazione delle vendite nei negozi al dettaglio, anche a seguito della eliminazione delle bolle di accompagnamento.
> 	Molti esperti di problemi fiscali, pur riconoscendo effettive semplificazioni, lamentano il fatto che lo scontrino "parlante", una delle novità di cui parleremo, è impossibile da emettere con gli attuali registratori di cassa. Probabilmente trascurano il fatto che un normale registratore di cassa collegato a un personal computer è in grado già oggi di fare cose inizialmente non previste, perchè può contare su una notevole dose di flessibilità e intelligenza. Senza contare che un PC con programmi adeguati può emettere ricevute fiscali, fatture immediate e documenti di trasporto (DDT), documenti che ora possono sostituire lo scontrino fiscale. *Nel decreto 696/96 sono state infatti introdotte due varianti di documenti già in uso: lo scontrino "parlante" o documentale e il DDT "integrato con i corrispettivi". Il primo deve riportare, oltre ai soliti dati, il codice fiscale del cliente e la descrizione del prodotto o del servizio (esempio: va bene MODEM EST., non va bene DIPART.1). Il secondo, oltre alle generalità del cliente e alla descrizione e quantità dei prodotti o servizi, deve riportare prezzo, importo ed il totale generale.*
> 	Ma andiamo con ordine e introduciamo le nuove norme, tenendo conto che, il nostro punto di vista è quello della gestione del negozio e non una analisi tecnica della legge.
> ...

----------


## Tetsuo

> Per citare l'articolo bastava il link   
> Ricordo questo articolo; nel caso illustrato dall'utente non si tratta di scontrino parlante, però, mancando di descrizione analitica dei beni o servizi acquistati, no ? 
> ciao

  Scusate non sono particolarmente "avanti" a livello informatico.... :Stick Out Tongue:  (che vergogna).... :Smile:   :Smile:   
Comunque concordo lo scontrino per essere parlante deve avere la descrizione.
Forse ho interpretato male il tuo post.... pensavo si riferisse allo scontrino parlante in generale...  
Ciao

----------


## manubrun

obbligo di emissione di scontrino parlante da parte della farmacia.
DOMANDA: Nel caso si rompa il reg.di cassa e per qualche ora o giorno non posso emettere scontrini parlanti, sono giustificata corro qualche rischio????
grazie

----------


## La Jinger

Una società di capitali paga delle bevande per un buffet che gli vengono "fatturate" dal ristorante/bar mediante scontrino parlante, 
qual'è il trattamento contabile ed iva in questi casi? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una società di capitali paga delle bevande per un buffet che gli vengono "fatturate" dal ristorante/bar mediante scontrino parlante, 
> qual'è il trattamento contabile ed iva in questi casi? 
> grazie

  Iva detraibile se separatamente indicata. 
Costo deducibile.

----------


## La Jinger

> Iva detraibile se separatamente indicata. 
> Costo deducibile.

  No, l'iva è da scorporare, in questo caso non è detraibile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, l'iva è da scorporare, in questo caso non è detraibile?

  No. In quel caso non lo è.

----------

